# Godin Session Strats vs. Fender Player Strats



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm looking to get a second guitar that's a strat. I see that Godin Session series are in a similar price range to the Fender Player series from Mexico.

I'm curious if anyone can comment on interesting differences between these two line ups?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice...


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I like the Godin, but be aware, if you don't fall in love the resale sucks on Godin.


----------



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

sillyak said:


> I like the Godin, but be aware, if you don't fall in love the resale sucks on Godin.


Thanks. Have you also tried a fender player? Curious what made you like the Godin more


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

mozilla2004 said:


> Thanks. Have you also tried a fender player? Curious what made you like the Godin more


I haven't owned the player, but have owned, and currently own Mexican Strats and Teles. I have also owned a few Godins of different types.

I would try and get yours hands on them as the neck will probably be the deciding factor.

I don't have a real reason for liking the Godin more, both are great guitars. I just like how Godin makes a quality product right here in Canada.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can't jive with godin necks. I toured 2 player series HSS strats for a year and a half. I highly recommend them.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

mozilla2004 said:


> I'm looking to get a second guitar that's a strat. I see that Godin Session series are in a similar price range to the Fender Player series from Mexico.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone can comment on interesting differences between these two line ups?


PM'ed..


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Budda said:


> I can't jive with godin necks. I toured 2 player series HSS strats for a year and a half. I highly recommend them.


What is it about the necks that you don't care for?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Doug B said:


> What is it about the necks that you don't care for?


The profile doesnt fit my hand well. Iirc its the slope of the shoulders. Once I had tried a few and experienced that, I stopped trying them out. Not a slight on the brand, just my preference.


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

Take a look at the Schecter Nick Johnston as a worthy alternative. I recently picked up an HSS one in Daphne Blue and it's amazing. It replaced a Squier Classic Vibe 60's strat (that was also very good).

Great value for the $. The neck is on the skinny side with a flat radius, but that suits me. Everything about that guitar is top notch. I think it costs a bit more than a MIM strat but the upgrades are worth it IMO (roasted maple neck, locking tuners, Gotoh trem)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If you like the neck, the Godin are a great sounding guitar, and are silly cheap on the used market.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Budda said:


> The profile doesnt fit my hand well. Iirc its the slope of the shoulders. Once I had tried a few and experienced that, I stopped trying them out. Not a slight on the brand, just my preference.


I agree about the necks. I like the necks on some of their other models, but I find the maple necks on their strat style guitars too thin for my liking.

Their mahogany necks tend to be thicker and fit my hand better.

Godin tends to make flatter radius necks overall, so that's something to consider as well.


----------

